# Too close for comfort?



## ClintW (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't know if y'all have ever done this. I would never try

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 5, 2015)

I would never attempt! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Dec 5, 2015)

I've seen that - I can never decide if it's impressive or foolish. I think both.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've seen that - I can never decide if it's impressive or foolish. I think both.


Depends on how many beers they had first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2015)

That guys a horrible shot, I could have hit them both!
I have to believe this is in a place where the buildings didn't matter anyhow or it would have been done differently. It is pretty cool though.
Growing up, I've watched bunches of betting by guys aiming for beer cans and was always impressed. When I bring trees down I'm feeling pretty good if they land within a 30 degree alley, but I do park the truck out of reach just in case.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> When I bring trees down I'm feeling pretty good if they land within a 30 degree alley


I just aim for anything but myself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2015)

Their are loggers that are that good. I'm not one of them, however a few years back I was helping take down some trees and the owner had a very rickety tree house that he wanted removed and I fell a big ash rite into it and knocked down most of it. That was fun.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2015)

I took one down early in my woodworking career and looking back on it I was extremely lucky. These days I don't think I'd touch one like that unless it had a ton of burl on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2015)

I am about 99% certain I could drop that one like that, but it's that 1% error factor that would have kept me from it in that situation. When I fall trees in my thicket I have to be as accurate quite often simply to prevent a hang. But a hanger isn't going to partially destroy someone's home so that's why I said I think it might be foolish unless those guys were 100% certain they could do it. Let's consider the variables on this drop. 

What I see as the two biggest variables are 1) the wind and 2) hinge angle which determines fall direction. 

The wind: That can be pretty simple. Wind can be, and often is, something that postpones a fall for various reasons even in the woods like my patch. If, as it appears, that there was little to no wind and if any, it was light in velocity favorable in direction to their fall then it's either not a factor, or can be easily compensated for. If you obsevre the tops in the background there's not a single leaf moving. They waited for a windless day - no accident IMO. 

Fall direction: for this particular fall, the hinge angle (the horizontal angle on the compass not the birds mouth or notch angle) has to be *perfect*. There's no room for error on this one. Can you EYEBALL it that accurately? If you have dropped thousands of tree you might - and although I haven't kept up I am way over 1000 trees and probably way over 2000 trees dropped and still I wouldn't eyeball that. So how to get a perfectly oriented hinge angle on that? Set up a string line aganist the wall of the house and square it to the tree and use that to get the front face of the holding wood EXACTLY 90° to the house wall. You can also see how they used log berms on either side of where the tree fell to prevent the tree from becoming a steam roller once it landed. 

Do I think these guys did all that squaring with a string line? Nope. Based on things I saw in the video I think the guy running the saw has felled many thousands of trees and has gobs of experience and talent (and stones) and also a little luck of the Irish which he knows follows him around. I think he's that damned good.

All JMO.


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2015)

I know next to nothing about falling trees but that takes a HUGE pair IMO. Tony


----------



## nuttin tour (Dec 6, 2015)

Ah nuttin tour chainsaws have sights on the starter rope side just aim an cut, but who knows how it's going to bounce when it hits the ground.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd never try. But my buddy who is a tree guy could do it. He's helped me when I had some that had to come down and he can put them all in the same pile. It's crazy watching him. He's been doing tree work in town for twenty years so he has had to learn how to make them fall where he wants. It's pretty amazing to watch him work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

